# Shaya the GSD puppy Settling in



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Here are a few pics of my new GSD puppy Shaya in her new bed and she likes to share it as well lol , she seems to be settling in very well now


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Love the picture of the cat with its back turned, as if it's determined to ignore the fact that there's a dog in its basket (as you will know, cats think everything is theirs).


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautifull puppy xx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

beautiful can i ask how old she is x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

RockRomantic said:


> beautiful can i ask how old she is x


Hi thank you and she is 11 weeks old now


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Love the last picture and PLEASE can i have your chi?*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Lulu's owner said:


> Love the picture of the cat with its back turned, as if it's determined to ignore the fact that there's a dog in its basket (as you will know, cats think everything is theirs).


Yes with cats everything is theirs and we serve them lol I love how confident and self assured cats are 



Indie said:


> Beautifull puppy xx


thank you



FREE SPIRIT said:


> She's gorgeous...lovely pics.


thank you, shes a right character now she has come out of her shell, she was quiet when she first got here now shes like a little whirlwind around the place lol


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Vixie said:


> Hi thank you and she is 11 weeks old now


aww so cute!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes lovely vixie, and looks like she gets on with the rest of the furry gang, xxxxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *Love the last picture and PLEASE can i have your chi?*


she loves that new bed but as you can tell so do the other animals and she usually ends up having to share it even though they have their own lol 

but sorry iits a no on having my Chi  , that one is Tasha she will be 12 on new years eve


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> shes lovely vixie, and looks like she gets on with the rest of the furry gang, xxxxx


haha yes she is, not that she has much choice they keep making sure she takes notice of them lol


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

She's lovely, looks quite content. Aren't puppies adorable when they are asleep? 
I had friends visit yesterday and after the initial greeting of 4 dogs and 3 kids...all the dogs walked away and went to sleep in front of the log fire. My friends, none doggy, were amazed at how peaceful they all looked.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yes they really do look sweet and peaceful when they are asleep  I don't think people without dogs quite understand what living with them is really like.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

she is beautfull


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

kelseye said:


> she is beautfull


Thank you, I just love having her, I haven't had a GSD for 4 years and it just feels right having her here


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

She is adorable and looks so contented bless.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

jeanie said:


> She is adorable and looks so contented bless.


thank you, theres nothing quite like having a GSD in the house is there


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

Vixie said:


> thank you, theres nothing quite like having a GSD in the house is there


She is lovely, I would never be without a Shepherd, I love them..
I like the bed...


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

TORY said:


> She is lovely, I would never be without a Shepherd, I love them..
> I like the bed...


my family have always had shepherds, ever since I can remember, them and Chihuahuas 

thank you , the bed was a bargain in Tesco down to £9.99 in the sale  very cheep but better quality than a lot of expensive one's I have seen, I was really pleased with my bargain of the week lol I was on my way to the pet shop to buy her one as well so Isaved myself a journey and about £30 as well lol


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

I never find bargains....
or i buy and then see it some where else cheaper...


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

:001_tt1: You're a woman after my own heart!
Such a little cutie  I miss them at that age! Though I'm glad Sky is finally 1 year :laugh:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

TORY said:


> I never find bargains....
> or i buy and then see it some where else cheaper...


haha I usually do that and then kick myself for not checking other shops first


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sequeena said:


> :001_tt1: You're a woman after my own heart!
> Such a little cutie  I miss them at that age! Though I'm glad Sky is finally 1 year :laugh:


haha we have good taste 

I know what you mean, I love having a pup around the house but its lovely when they grow up and aren't so much hard work lol  well with chewing and things anyway


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Vixie said:


> haha we have good taste
> 
> I know what you mean, I love having a pup around the house but its lovely when they grow up and aren't so much hard work lol  well with chewing and things anyway


Agreed! Luna is losing all her baby teeth at the minute. I don't think my kitchen can take much more!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

cuuuute ......


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

she is lovely


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

she sure is a cutie


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_how is it having a chi and a gsd ? i really want a GSD and i have chi x's - she is lush btw xx :001_tt1:_


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sequeena said:


> Agreed! Luna is losing all her baby teeth at the minute. I don't think my kitchen can take much more!


I'm not looking forward to that stage either lol I dont think the door frame could take much more after the collie pups were here 



Natik said:


> cuuuute ......


thank you 


GSDlover4ever said:


> she is lovely


thank you 


rach1980 said:


> she sure is a cutie


thank you,  she is getting much lighter now, the black is slowly fading and shes turning more sable



lozza84 said:


> _how is it having a chi and a gsd ? i really want a GSD and i have chi x's - she is lush btw xx :001_tt1:_


GSD's and chihuahuas get along very well, my parants have always had at least 1 of each since I was a kid, I have also had chihuahuas and a GSD and had no problems at all, I think they are two great breeds to have together, although I do turn a few heads when I take them out at the same time lol


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Aw what a cutie pie
xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thank you, I love the picture in your signature and avatar, I have collies and now a GSD as well both great breeds  (oh and chihuahuas lol)


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Vixie said:


> thank you, I love the picture in your signature and avatar, I have collies and now a GSD as well both great breeds  (oh and chihuahuas lol)


Aw thank you, I love my GSD boys, but i love my little collie too, they are two smart breeds, well Kane is more goofy lol, and my mum has a PomXchi too
xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sketch said:


> Aw thank you, I love my GSD boys, but i love my little collie too, they are two smart breeds, well Kane is more goofy lol, and my mum has a PomXchi too
> xx


I just had a look at some of your pictures, they are lovely, yes, both breeds are very intelligent I love that about them, haha there is always a goofy one isnt there lol I bet the pomxchi is the boss of them all when they get together, I know my chihuahuas are lol


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Vixie said:


> I just had a look at some of your pictures, they are lovely, yes, both breeds are very intelligent I love that about them, haha there is always a goofy one isnt there lol I bet the pomxchi is the boss of them all when they get together, I know my chihuahuas are lol


No Dalton is the boss, she jumps up and down infront of him all excited and he very very gently lowers his paw and makes her lay down for a few minutes then she is really calm, but she is only 9 months old
xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sketch said:


> No Dalton is the boss, she jumps up and down infront of him all excited and he very very gently lowers his paw and makes her lay down for a few minutes then she is really calm, but she is only 9 months old
> xx


aww thats sweet, she will learn, sounds like Dalton is teaching her some manners


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Vixie said:


> aww thats sweet, she will learn, sounds like Dalton is teaching her some manners


Its crazy when they are all here if mum comes around, all 4 are all under 2 years old so its puppy time, then mum takes buffy home lol.
Its really great watching them interact, you see there personalities and who is boss, who is more submissive.
But you have lots of furry kids you will know what i mean
xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sketch said:


> Its crazy when they are all here if mum comes around, all 4 are all under 2 years old so its puppy time, then mum takes buffy home lol.
> Its really great watching them interact, you see there personalities and who is boss, who is more submissive.
> But you have lots of furry kids you will know what i mean
> xx


yes I know exactly what you mean, I have 6 dogs and 3 cats and my mother has 6 dogs as well and its great seeing them all interacting and getting along, it is a bit chaotic at times but still great fun lol


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Vixie said:


> yes I know exactly what you mean, I have 6 dogs and 3 cats and my mother has 6 dogs as well and its great seeing them all interacting and getting along, it is a bit chaotic at times but still great fun lol


Glad im not alone then haha.
I like watcing there body language, it intrigues me, how sad am I !!!
xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sketch said:


> Glad im not alone then haha.
> I like watcing there body language, it intrigues me, how sad am I !!!
> xx


haha your not sad at all, you can learn a lot about them by just sitting and watching them interact and just getting on with things, I find it fascinating as well so your not on your own there, I have had to tell myself not that there are no more pets, its a new years resolution lol


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Im not allowed anymore dogs, especially till they grow up a bit, which i understand, i must be mad having 3 pups haha, but they are so much fun, and challenge me to
xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sketch said:


> Im not allowed anymore dogs, especially till they grow up a bit, which i understand, i must be mad having 3 pups haha, but they are so much fun, and challenge me to
> xx


it is hard work but so worth it , my friends who dont have pets or only 1 think I'm loopy I guess I am a bit but hopefully in a good way lol, my two youngest chihuahuas are a year old and 18 months old so I know what its like having two pups around at once although on a much smaller scale than yours lol but I'm sure Shaya will make up for that lol


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Awww she's beautiful!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

happysaz133 said:


> Awww she's beautiful!


thank you I think so too but I am biased


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Vixie said:


> it is hard work but so worth it , my friends who dont have pets or only 1 think I'm loopy I guess I am a bit but hopefully in a good way lol, my two youngest chihuahuas are a year old and 18 months old so I know what its like having two pups around at once although on a much smaller scale than yours lol but I'm sure Shaya will make up for that lol


As you know about GSD';s.....She will haha
xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sketch said:


> As you know about GSD';s.....She will haha
> xx


haha thats for sure, shes already running off with my slippers and hiding them in her bed lol she waits until my back is turned then steals them and then has the cheek to look at me all innocent as if she done nothing wrong  xx


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Vixie said:


> haha thats for sure, shes already running off with my slippers and hiding them in her bed lol she waits until my back is turned then steaks them and then has the cheek to look at me all innocent as if she done nothing wrong  xx


Ha ha she is a typical GSD then hun, love it haha.
she is such a sweetie isnt she
xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sketch said:


> Ha ha she is a typical GSD then hun, love it haha.
> she is such a sweetie isnt she
> xx


haha yep, very typical GSD, I think so too, you just can't get cross with them, they just give you THE look and you just melt lol

i bet yours are a dab hand at getting out of trouble by giving you the puppy dog look lol


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Vixie said:


> haha yep, very typical GSD, I think so too, you just can't get cross with them, they just give you THE look and you just melt lol
> 
> i bet your are a dab hand at getting out of trouble by giving you the puppy dog look lol


Oh yes, especially Dalton and LIbby they work me over big time, little sods
xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sketch said:


> Oh yes, especially Dalton and LIbby they work me over big time, little sods
> xx


haha their worse than kids at it arent they lol


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Vixie said:


> haha their worse than kids at it arent they lol


yes naughty puppies make ou feel ad give you the eye, very very naughty, and you have many more than me haha, so its worse for you hun
xx


----------

